Why does Google list North Korea as an option when you sign up? - maybetoocurious
======
brudgers
Why shouldn't it?

~~~
hackerboos
Sanctions.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
That would prohibit trade within North Korea, but wouldn't make it illegal to
do business with North Korean private citizens when they are outside of North
Korea.

Otherwise, folks that defect couldn't do much of anything until they earned
citizenship to their host country.

------
Broken_Hippo
Because some folks _are_ from North Korea yet aren't currently living there
now. Searching from a North Korean start will affect the results you get as
well as the language.

For example, I'm American living in Norway: I use the Norwegian google for
things that are local or if I happen to be searching in Norwegian. The US
(english) version produces better matching results for many other things.

------
chmaynard
@maybetoocurious If you post a question to HN, it's customary to add the
prefix "Ask HN: " to the title.

